# Utah Zombie Prom is coming!



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

The fourth annual Zombie Prom is coming to Ogden's haunted Union Station Aug 25th. I'm posting this early so everyone has a long heads-up time and a place where I can post updates as they come in. For more info visit my website at www.utahhatu.com 

Here's a neat little audio promo for the event... The Zombies are coming!


----------

